# S: Cross lacing a bobbin



## wordancer (May 4, 2011)

Just found this link after again seeing a stray brief mention of cross lacing elsewhere. That means that I finally did a search. 
Haven't try it yet, but will post when I do. 
So has anyone tried cross lacing? If so, how did it work for you.
https://welfordpurls.com/2016/04/06/cross-lacing/


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Wow, I'll try it today. Did she get more wool on a bobbin? Does it work like a sliding hook? I'll probably have read through it a couple times. Thank you for posting this.


----------



## Ermdog (Apr 24, 2014)

How interesting. Never heard of this before. I will give it a whirl. Pun intended.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Ermdog said:


> How interesting. Never heard of this before. I will give it a whirl. Pun intended.


LOL!


----------



## Cdambro (Dec 30, 2013)

I have never heard of this before. Interested to see what you think.


----------



## deenashoemaker (Nov 9, 2014)

Ok, I studied the tutorial for @n hour. Got sat down at Sarah Grace (my wheel) and noticed I only have hooks on one side. I couldn't keep the yarn on the right arm. Grr...


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

I cross lace all the time. It is especially good to prevent yarn being yanked out of your hand too fast. It is a lifesaver for espinners. I never needed to when I had a regular wheel but now I do it all the time.

It is good for very fine spinning where the thread breaks easily. I also find it depends where I am on the bobbin. The further along I am the less I have to lace. I lace more at the start. Unfortunately I do not have a good photo to post


----------



## Judyannm (Oct 11, 2012)

I have used this technique for years spinning angora. My wheel is not adjustable as to drawing in So would cross lace several times to get draw just right for spinning angora or silk.


----------



## Krmn8r (Dec 10, 2012)

Very interesting technique! I can't wait to try it. :sm24:


----------



## desireeross (Jun 2, 2013)

This is how I lace my flyer.


----------

